# Groomer Recommendation in Seattle



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 15 week old puppy and am looking for a groomer in Seattle. Can anyone provide a recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

*Still curious*

Did you ever find a groomer? I have an 11-week Havanese who I'd like to have groomed properly.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bess and Max are groomed at petco in Redmond.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I LOVE Just Around The Corner in Queen Anne. They are really friendly, do a great job, and really make sure the dog is comfortable and happy. They also have a really great special price for puppies between 2-4 months. I always take Diva there, highly recommended!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prettysmartchic (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for this recommendation! They were so kind to Parker and he was nice and relaxed.



jcbpaisley said:


> I LOVE Just Around The Corner in Queen Anne. They are really friendly, do a great job, and really make sure the dog is comfortable and happy. They also have a really great special price for puppies between 2-4 months. I always take Diva there, highly recommended!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't really found anyone I love but I met a woman with 2 Havs at Magnuson Park last night and her groomer is Mitra at Great Dog in Northgate. I'm going to call her for an appointment soon.


----------

